# Sx/sp writers, artists, musicians, bloggers



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has any examples of the above


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

Trent Reznor, Sinead O'Connor and Roger Waters, 5w4.

Bob Dylan, Nick Cave and PJ Harvey, 4w5.

Prince, Miles Davis and Conor Oberst, 4w3.

Lou Reed and Tom Waits, 6w5.

Henry Rollins, Ozzy Osbourne and Jack White, 6w7.

Serge Gainsbourg, 7w6.

Tony Iommi, Grace Slick and Johnny Cash, 8w9. 

Jimi Hendrix & Slash, 9w8.

Jean Michael Jarre, Billie Holiday and Nico, 3w4. 

To name a few musicians.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Chuck Palahniuk (Fightclub)
Kurt Vonnegut (Slaughterhouse Five)
William S. Burroughs (Fear and Loathing in las Vegas, Naked Lunch)


----------



## Killjoy (Aug 5, 2010)

Humaning said:


> William S. Burroughs (*Fear and Loathing in las Vegas*)


Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Killjoy said:


> Hunter S. Thompson


Hahaha! Yes you are right I don't know what I was thinking. I meant to put Naked Lunch instead of Fear and Loathing, they just occupy the same territory in my memory.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

I think that musicians and artists (if you mean like painters, sculptors, etc) are more likely to be sx/sp and sp/sx and that writers and bloggers are more likely to be so and sp.

edit: oops, my post is a little bit spam. Sorry


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Killjoy said:


> Hunter S. Thompson


 he is sx/so from what I've read of him


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I am an sx/sp blogger/writer. /narcissism


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a few guesses:
Feist
Bjork
Kurt Cobain
Chuck Palahniuk
Sylvia Plath


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm an sx/sp potential writer, too.
Though I've not been in the correct mood for it in awhiles, my contact is waning. 
I think he's drowned or in prison. Perhaps married. I don't know exactly.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe Nick Drake was one. The song Northern Sky is a perfect example.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

Other sx/sp's:
Egon Schiele (artist)
Jackson C. Frank (musician)
Cat Power (musician)



babblingbrook said:


> I believe Nick Drake was one. The song Northern Sky is a perfect example.


He's always struck me more as sp/sx.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

sleeper said:


> He's always struck me more as sp/sx.


 He could be, yes. Perhaps 4 sp/sx resembles 9 sx/sp??? Perhaps I'm sp/sx. I usually score 50% sx 45% sp 5% so...


----------



## sleeper (Aug 26, 2010)

babblingbrook said:


> Perhaps 4 sp/sx resembles 9 sx/sp???


That's kind of how I've always seen it. The level of intensity probably looks similar, but the 9 sx/sp will be less inside themselves than the sp/sx 4.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I just watched "The artist is present", a documentary on following Marina Abramovic as she prepares for her exhibition at MoMA.

She and her performances struck me as very dominant sx. She could very well be sx/so but as an sx/sp I found it incredibly inspiring.

You can watch it over here (it does have dutch subtitles which you simply have to ignore). AVRO Close Up - Close Up: Marina Abramovi?: The Artist is Present

Official site:
Home | Marina - A Documentary Film about Marina Abramovi


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

sx/sp Musician checking in. 






Composed this for an INTJ friend after we had a fight and she refused to talk to me for a few days. Didn't know why she got so upset with me, so I composed this for her as an apology. It did help smooth things over.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

So apparently sx/sp's are all the people I like. XD

I see this stacking as a sort of brash individualism. It's like everything about them is a gift that no one realizes they want until they get it.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Franz Kafka
Nietzsche
Carl Jung
JK Rowling

Mark Linkous
Jeff Mangum
Will Sheff
Bjork
Fiona Apple

Van Gogh
Edvard Munch
Francis Bacon
Chagall

?


----------

